
The Republic of Science: Its Political and Economic Theory (1962) [pdf] - doener
http://sciencepolicy.colorado.edu/students/envs_5100/polanyi_1967.pdf
======
irickt
Here's another copy of the essay with a little more context:
[http://archive.cspo.org/projects/plausibility/files/read_Pol...](http://archive.cspo.org/projects/plausibility/files/read_Polanyi-
The-Republic-of-Science.pdf)

